# First Ever Hindu Prayer in US Senate



## TTom (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone else catch this story?

For the first time ever a Hindu leader was invited to give the prayer to open the US Senate. The man steps to the podium and Christian Protesters interrupt him several times before he finally finishes his prayer that was far less specific and exclusionary than most of the Christian prayers I have heard given to open the Senate.

http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/193994.aspx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1onHSr58es&feature=share


I'm not a Hindu, but such behavior is part of what drove me away from Christianity.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 10, 2012)

TTom said:


> Anyone else catch this story?
> 
> For the first time ever a Hindu leader was invited to give the prayer to open the US Senate. The man steps to the podium and Christian Protesters interrupt him several times before he finally finishes his prayer that was far less specific and exclusionary than most of the Christian prayers I have heard given to open the Senate.
> 
> ...



No prayer.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 10, 2012)

TTom said:


> Anyone else catch this story?
> 
> For the first time ever a Hindu leader was invited to give the prayer to open the US Senate. The man steps to the podium and Christian Protesters interrupt him several times before he finally finishes his prayer that was far less specific and exclusionary than most of the Christian prayers I have heard given to open the Senate.
> 
> ...



That's terrible to hear, and I am sorry that things like this helped move you away from Christianity. The only advice I have(even though you didn't ask for it, I hope you don't mind) is look to Jesus and not the behavior of_ everyone _who claims Him.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree i'm a Christian and that would never drive me away. We need to work harder getting religion out of our government and schools. It's only a matter of time before other religions want equal time(and rightfully so) as more people from other countries move into the U.S. I know this sounds bad but it will go that route. 
Reminds me of the Snickers commercial where they had about 10 prayers before a ball game.


----------



## TTom (Feb 10, 2012)

String I expect it from you and a few others. (that reads badly but I don't mean it that way) I'm not upset by it. There were plenty of other contributing reasons, besides the actions taken in his name, for my leaving Christianity behind. But they are not the central issue here.

The fact that several self identified Christians once again felt compelled to display a level of rudeness that would shame their namesake is the central issue. The fact that a pastor encouraged and helped organized a rude interruption is a central issue. 

Those of us who are not Christians (either never were or who left the faith) have had this sort of rudeness projected into our lives in more than just this instance.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just saw the video.  

Appalling......


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 10, 2012)

TTom said:


> String I expect it from you and a few others. (that reads badly but I don't mean it that way) I'm not upset by it. There were plenty of other contributing reasons, besides the actions taken in his name, for my leaving Christianity behind. But they are not the central issue here.
> 
> The fact that several self identified Christians once again felt compelled to display a level of rudeness that would shame their namesake is the central issue. The fact that a pastor encouraged and helped organized a rude interruption is a central issue.
> 
> Those of us who are not Christians (either never were or who left the faith) have had this sort of rudeness projected into our lives in more than just this instance.



It's pathetic, I know, and I think the majority of Christians would agree. 

It is why I put my faith in God, and not people, I never get let down.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 11, 2012)

Im born again so it is impossible to drive me away from being a Christian. As for heathen preist giving prayers in our halls of leadership it is the way of the times we live in. America has become a pagan nation and will soon be killing true believers for their faith.


----------



## TTom (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL Woodsman as opposed to the centuries of Christians killing the pagans by the hundreds of thousands, and then excusing it and acting as if they are not responsible.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2012)

Woodsman, what Pagan group do you think will  kill true believers? When can we expect to see this? Will the American leaders be Pagans? Are Hindus classified as Pagans?


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

TTom said:


> Anyone else catch this story?
> 
> For the first time ever a Hindu leader was invited to give the prayer to open the US Senate. The man steps to the podium and Christian Protesters interrupt him several times before he finally finishes his prayer that was far less specific and exclusionary than most of the Christian prayers I have heard given to open the Senate.
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying. But you can't let man's behavior  dictate whether you accept christianity or not. That's like being against hunting because some people who claim to be hunters poach deer.


----------



## TTom (Feb 12, 2012)

DC Hunter and others


I'm not a Hindu, but such behavior is part of what drove me away from Christianity.

There were many more things that moved me away from Christianity along with the behavior of so many of it's adherents. 

Gandhi had it about right

"I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians, your Christians are so unlike your Christ."


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Woodsman, what Pagan group do you think will  kill true believers? When can we expect to see this? Will the American leaders be Pagans? Are Hindus classified as Pagans?



Yep sure are.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 12, 2012)

2008- Hindu mobs kill Christians

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/oct/19/orissa-violence-india-christianity-hinduism


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, and I thought they were a peaceful lot. We'd better stop worrying about the Muslims and keep a closer eye on the Hindus.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> 2008- Hindu mobs kill Christians




Is that what Ghandi instructed them to do?...we can blame it on him, right? AND on all the other hindu?


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Wow, and I thought they were a peaceful lot. We'd better stop worrying about the Muslims and keep a closer eye on the Hindus.



Right on!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Im born again so it is impossible to drive me away from being a Christian. As for heathen preist giving prayers in our halls of leadership it is the way of the times we live in. America has become a pagan nation and will soon be killing true believers for their faith.




I see it TTom, I see it and I'm sorry....


----------



## 2bbshot (Feb 12, 2012)

It may be the first ever Hindu prayer in the senate but the video was uploaded to youtube in july of 2007.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 12, 2012)

If public prayer isn't allow in schools, why are our Senators allowed it??

Isn't that a double standard?

.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 18, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> If public prayer isn't allow in schools, why are our Senators allowed it??
> 
> Isn't that a double standard?
> 
> .



Well yeah, but they do it for a different reason.....they do it for votes.  Probably not all of them, but some.

I'd almost rather not have prayer in school....and I know that is sad....but I want my granddaughters to learn what we want them to learn and not some opinion of a teacher, which prayer gives the teachers a right of way to express their opinions on many moral and/or biblical issues...ya know what I mean?


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 19, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> America has become a pagan nation and will soon be killing true believers for their faith.


I consider myself an eclectic pagan and I am defiantly not one to around killing people for my faith.
...In fact none of the others I know of really care what YOU believe. Just leave us alone with our beliefs for we are hurting no one.





mtnwoman said:


> I'd almost rather not have prayer in school....and I know that is sad....but I want my granddaughters to learn what we want them to learn and not some opinion of a teacher, which prayer gives the teachers a right of way to express their opinions on many moral and/or biblical issues...ya know what I mean?


I understand this completely. Religious views have grown so different I would only want the ones I approve of (a priest/church of my choice, family elders, etc) teaching my child.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 5, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> America has become a pagan nation and will soon be killing true believers for their faith.



Where do you come up with some of this stuff?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 5, 2012)

Not all Hindus are muslims....vice/versa. That said, We still have to realize there is a faction dedicated to killing CHRISTIANS!!! Wake up! This Country was founded on the basis of religious freedom, however your freedom ends when it stops my freedom. Jesus Christ even said to His Disciples " If they are not against US, then they are FOR Us ". A real CHRISTian would not have interfered and let him pray.Even us Baptists let the other Faiths pray!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 5, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> Not all Hindus are muslims....vice/versa.



While technically true, it is unbelievably sad that you posted this.



Whiteeagle said:


> That said, We still have to realize there is a faction dedicated to killing CHRISTIANS!!! Wake up!



Help me wake up!  What faction is dedicated to killing Christians?  Do they have a website?  Can I recognize them by a tattoo or other distinguishing characteristic?


----------



## TTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Whiteagle, you should get better informed about these other religions before you make such comments.

NO Hindu are Muslims, NO Muslims are Hindu, they are completely different religions, they have completely different scriptures from each other.

Muslims and Hindus have been fighting against each other for at least as long as Muslims and Christians have been fighting against each other.

Pakistan was created as a nation when the Muslims in India separated from the Hindus in India after centuries of religious civil wars.

Hindus killing Christians in India dates back to the fact that for a long time Christian British colonial control subjugated them. Lots of bad blood and religious warfare in that part of the world, as contentious as the middle east.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2012)

TTom said:


> Whiteagle, you should get better informed about these other religions before you make such comments.
> 
> NO Hindu are Muslims, NO Muslims are Hindu, they are completely different religions, they have completely different scriptures from each other.
> 
> ...



That is an awesome avatar....I'm ready for summer....can ya tell?....lol.
Where did you take that pic?

By the way where did you get all that info? Is it first hand? second hand?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> Not all Hindus are muslims....vice/versa. That said, We still have to realize there is a faction dedicated to killing CHRISTIANS!!! Wake up! This Country was founded on the basis of religious freedom, however your freedom ends when it stops my freedom. Jesus Christ even said to His Disciples " If they are not against US, then they are FOR Us ". A real CHRISTian would not have interfered and let him pray.Even us Baptists let the other Faiths pray!



Well most of us baptists are in missions, tithing, going to nursing homes to visit the sick, working and paying our taxes if we can and don't really care what anyone else is doing....well a mosque on ground zero is like the mosque on the temple mount, a trophy....wake up people....but other than stuff like that we are pretty reasonable...lol

And I'm not saying that non baptists or unbelievers aren't in missions, only you know that. Everyone of us should be helping others...period.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> While technically true, it is unbelievably sad that you posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> Help me wake up!  What faction is dedicated to killing Christians?  Do they have a website?  Can I recognize them by a tattoo or other distinguishing characteristic?



Don't worry about it, you got it. You know how to pound on and drive that nail home. 

Honestly are you trying to act like you aren't here because you don't know what a Christian looks like?...you just stumbled here?  whoa!


----------



## TTom (Mar 9, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> That is an awesome avatar....I'm ready for summer....can ya tell?....lol.
> Where did you take that pic?
> 
> By the way where did you get all that info? Is it first hand? second hand?




The picture was taken during the summer up a tributary stream that empties into the Etowah River. It's actually a good hunting spot on the Allatoona WMA.


My information comes from several different classes I took in college as well as some independent study.

The History of Hindu's and Muslims fighting for about as long as Christians and Muslims is from World History classes, I took one where the professor actually included history of the non european world.  India had civilization that was contemporary to Egypt and Mesopotamia (3300  BCE) in every way.

The first Indian Hindu vs Muslim battles were fought about 712 CE when Raja Dahir was defeated by Mohammed Bin Qasim. It is considered the start of the Muslim vs Hindu wars for control of what is now Pakistan and India.(edited to add)  As you may know Muslim Pakistan and Hindu India are still fighting today, they originally were both part of India and they split along religious lines buck during Ghandi's time.


Different Scripture aspect is easy a Comparative Religions class at any college will teach the basics of which major religions share a background and scripture and which ones don't.

Hindu Scripture are called the Vedas, they were written down between 1,500 BCE and 1,000 BCE. (about 1,000 years before Moses) they are written in Indius Script that later developed into Sanskrit.

The Mulsim scriptures, the Quran was written (about 610 CE) in Arabia. Written in Arabic.

Completely different scriptures separated by 2,000 years and in different languages and yes I have seen translations of select parts of each.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 9, 2012)

TTom said:


> The picture was taken during the summer up a tributary stream that empties into the Etowah River. It's actually a good hunting spot on the Allatoona WMA.
> 
> 
> My information comes from several different classes I took in college as well as some independent study.
> ...



Thanks TTom. That's very interesting information. I wish I had studied that kinda stuff and knew more about all that. I was interested in history in school, but I only finished high school so the information I learned was minimal at best.

I do watch a lot of that sort of thing on national geo or the history channel and it's quite interesting.  I guess the different battles between all the nations is over my head. I mean generally I understand who's enemies to who, but as far as grasping the depth of why, I've not ever taken the time to check it out.

Thanks so much for that info. I'd find it interesting to study.


----------



## TTom (Mar 9, 2012)

High school world History was about the same for me, they only covered European history as well. One reason I sought out the World History professor who covered the East was because I knew so little about the Eastern History.

Even with that class I'm still woefully under educated about the rich history of Asia.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some folk are just plain possessed and a real Hindu for the land that brought forth  the great emporor Ashoka, I bet must know it. Ashoka was once possessed. His greatness was that he turned it around.


----------

